# Backpack or Tow Behind Sprayer



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

My yard is about 15k sq feet and I'm trying to get better control of weeds in my centipede lawn. Currently I'm using a two gallon pump up sprayer but it takes a long time and many batches. I was looking at getting a battery operated 4 gallon sprayer or a tow behind rig that I could use behind my lawn tractor. I'm looking for some experiences from users here on larger yards and what the consensus is.

Thanks,
SS


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

What about a push sprayer? Many of us, including myself, have push sprayers with booms that cover 60-80+ inches per pass.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I guess I have never researched a push sprayer. My yard is infested with virginia buttonweed so I will need to do multiple applications.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I care for a lawn somewhere between 15-20k. I've used several sprayers. 
1-2 gallon sprayers are inefficient unless you are doing very minor spot spraying.

A four gallon sprayer makes a big difference. I think you'll be fine if you go that route.

I don't like tow- behind sprayers for less than an acre. Spraying is often a precision game, and I feel like I have less control on a tractor.

If it were me, the push sprayer would be top choice as recommended above, followed by 4 gallon backpack sprayer. I've never used a push sprayer, but my next investment will be one. 4 gallon sprayers are nice, but I think you will find the labor to still be pretty intensive for blanket apps. FWIW


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I use a Chapin 20v 4 gallon sprayer on an acre lot. I love it. Will I move to a lesco/gregson clark setup in the future - likely. However, it does the job for now. I don't find refilling to be that big of a pain. But then again, I'm just glad I no longer have to pump a tank for pressure.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I use a Chapin 20v 4 gallon sprayer on an acre lot. I love it. Will I move to a lesco/gregson clark setup in the future - likely. However, it does the job for now. I don't find refilling to be that big of a pain. But then again, I'm just glad I no longer have to pump a tank for pressure.


What wand and tip are you using?


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

daviddsims said:


> Rackhouse Mayor said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Chapin 20v 4 gallon sprayer on an acre lot. I love it. Will I move to a lesco/gregson clark setup in the future - likely. However, it does the job for now. I don't find refilling to be that big of a pain. But then again, I'm just glad I no longer have to pump a tank for pressure.
> ...


They say the wand that comes with it is good enough, but I never used it. I use the @dfw_pilot wand with red tee jet tips.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

A tow behind will be a pain for 15k. If a tow behind is an option you could mount it instead. Mine is a bit Jerry rigged but @Pete1313 has a really nice one for his rider.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Cory said:


> A tow behind will be a pain for 15k. If a tow behind is an option you could mount it instead. Mine is a bit Jerry rigged but @Pete1313 has a really nice one for his rider.
> 
> 
> [/qu@pete
> ...


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Make your own 12v 3 wheel push sprayer with whatever spacing and height boom you'd like.

I'm in the progress of making one with random stuff I have laying around.


----------

